# Dx for penicillin testing



## loramarrs (Jun 27, 2012)

If we are testing a patient for a penicillin allergy due to a patient's reaction to penicillin which occurred months or years prior to the test, is it more appropriate to report a history of penicillin allergy code (V14.0), or an adverse effect code of 995.27 with E930.0?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 27, 2012)

loramarrs said:


> If we are testing a patient for a penicillin allergy due to a patient's reaction to penicillin which occurred months or years prior to the test, is it more appropriate to report a history of penicillin allergy code (V14.0), or an adverse effect code of 995.27 with E930.0?



Your primary diagnosis would probably be:
V72.7 Diagnostic skin and sensitization tests (Allergy tests)
I'd use V14.0 as a secondary diagnosis.

I see where the index refers you to 995.27 for drug allergy, but I'm not certain you'd use it in this situation - I would think that poisoning codes are more appropriate for acute episodes, when the patient is experiencing an allergic reaction, but I could be wrong about that. Hope that helps!


----------



## loramarrs (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thankyou*

I was not aware of the screening for allergy code - thankyou!


----------

